# My Sadie Babe birthday



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you on this difficult bridge day for your girl Sadie. She was lovely!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday, Sadie. I'm sure you're enjoying some lovely treats with our other angel pups, Charlie included. Maggie, my heart boy has been gone seven years, and some weeks, I still cry daily over his loss.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Happy birthday, Sadie. I'm sure you're enjoying some lovely treats with our other angel pups, Charlie included. Maggie, my heart boy has been gone seven years, and some weeks, I still cry daily over his loss.


I know that feeling i still cry for Sadie she was another dog taken suddenly just after we got back from holidays one minuite fine next minuite at the bridge


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

Hoping Sadie had a great party at the Bridge and she and Charlie are catching up on everything!! What a beautiful girl!! I'm sure my Smooch, who was a rescue, is hanging around them!! My Smooch's name was BEDLAM, before we adopted her!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sadie Babe. Sad for us on this side you've got so many new friends and your sister to celebrate your birthday with you. I hope it was great one.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maggie I'm sure that Sadie has already met up with Charlie and swapping stories. Anniversaries never get easier do they, but we have our happy memories and they do help us through

Sleep softly Sadie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sadie was a very lovely girl indeed, just look at that precious face.

My thoughts are with you on this sad day.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you. Sadie was a very beautiful girl, it sounds as if you had lots of great times with her - the story of her locking you outside sounds funny.

She'll always be with you, and she'll be taking good care of naughty Charlie for you too.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Thinking of you. Sadie was a very beautiful girl, it sounds as if you had lots of great times with her - the story of her locking you outside sounds funny.
> 
> She'll always be with you, and she'll be taking good care of naughty Charlie for you too.


 
Yes when Sadie locked us out we had to get next door to help us break in poor Sadie was just 1 year old when we got her and we where her 3 owners.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

It was 15 years ago today about now 9 pm we went to pick you up


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> It was 15 years ago today about now 9 pm we went to pick you up


And just found so old pictures of Sadie before digital camera's and one of you and Meg the dog you loved so much


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

What great pictures, never seen them before. They were young looking in those photos.
More treasured golden memories. Happy birthday Sadie.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday dear Sadie; I know you've got lots of other Bridge friends with you celebrating your special day


----------

